# Espace saturé



## Jojo133 (1 Août 2020)

Bonjour,

Mon Macbook Pro m'indique que mon stockage iCloud de 200 Go est saturé.
Lorsque je vais dans Préférences système - Identifiant Apple - iCloud, il est indiqué que "Autres documents" occupe 154 Go. J'ai un conseil qui s'affiche me demandant d'ouvrir iCloud Drive dans Finder et de supprimer des documents. Ce que j'ai fait.
Lorsque je vais dans Finder, que je fais clic droit pour Lire les informations, il est écrit que iCloud Drive occupe 95 Go, et non pas 154 Go. Je ne comprends donc pas où se trouve les fichiers qui sature mon espace iCloud.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## RubenF (2 Août 2020)

iCloud stocke énormement de fichiers de pleins d'endroits, il se peut qu'une de tes application enregistre tout sur iCloud et c'est ça qui le saturerait. Regarde sur les applications qui utilisent iCloud. la clé doit se trouver là.


----------



## Jojo133 (2 Août 2020)

Bonjour, RubenF,

J'ai très peu d'applications qui utilisent iCloud. Mais l'application Photos pourraient en effet prendre beaucoup de mémoire. Comment puis-je savoir combien de mémoire occupe cette application dans le iCloud ?

Merci.


----------

